# Third boy or first girl???



## Batman909

Scan from 11+ 6. Every single old wives tale or gender prediction theory/ test says boy. What do you think? I have two little boys already so a girl would be fantastic however I'm pretty convinced baby is a boy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## jewelia

I don't think it's a nub, I think it's leg, just not captured clearly on the ultra sound. 

Based on skull, my guess is girl! :)


----------



## Batman909

jewelia said:


> I don't think it's a nub, I think it's leg, just not captured clearly on the ultra sound.
> 
> Based on skull, my guess is girl! :)

Girl really ? Ooooo I hope so !


----------



## Batman909

Here's another picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## countrymom119

I don't see a nub but I would guess boy based on skull. It looks more rounded in the front to me


----------



## Batman909

Anyone else??


----------



## maybebaby3

No real gender clues. Can't see a nub


----------



## Lucy3

I can't see a nub, but fingers crossed for your :pink: bundle


----------



## capegirl7

Guessing girl :)


----------



## pink dreamer

Don't see a nub in those shots sorry


----------



## lucky_star

Ill say girl


----------



## Lyndzo

I'm going against everyone else and saying boy. The skull looks a lot different than my little girl and other girls I've seen.


----------



## Batman909

Ill let you know when I find out in about 2 weeks


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I can't see a nub in either picture but would guess boy :)


----------



## wavescrash

Skull makes me say boy. I'm not as good at guessing skull as I am nub BUT this skull looks nothing like my 2 girl's skulls did.


----------



## Batman909

Scan in 19 days! Eeeee!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your scan!


----------



## Hotbump

Boybased on skull


----------



## Batman909

It's a boy!


----------



## Srrme

Woohoo! We joined team blue for the third time too! :haha:


----------



## Batman909

Srrme said:


> Woohoo! We joined team blue for the third time too! :haha:

I didn't even cry I thought I would haha he was healthy and big measuring 2 weeks ahead :)


----------



## Srrme

Batman909 said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo! We joined team blue for the third time too! :haha:
> 
> I didn't even cry I thought I would haha he was healthy and big measuring 2 weeks ahead :)Click to expand...

Aha! Were you hoping for a girl? 

I was hoping for a girl and thought I would be disappointed but I wasn't, and now I'm really looking forward to having 3 boys running around! :happydance:


----------



## Batman909

Yea I hoped for a girl all three times haha but nope all boys they r lovely just sad to miss out on that mother daughter relationship like I have with my mum.


----------



## Srrme

Batman909 said:


> Yea I hoped for a girl all three times haha but nope all boys they r lovely just sad to miss out on that mother daughter relationship like I have with my mum.

Awww, me too, but we're not done, haha. My husband is already talking about trying for a girl later on. :haha:

I have 4 sisters and had a super close relationship with them and my mom, and desperately want a little girl eventually. :cloud9:


----------



## Batman909

Srrme said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Yea I hoped for a girl all three times haha but nope all boys they r lovely just sad to miss out on that mother daughter relationship like I have with my mum.
> 
> Awww, me too, but we're not done, haha. My husband is already talking about trying for a girl later on. :haha:
> 
> I have 4 sisters and had a super close relationship with them and my mom, and desperately want a little girl eventually. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yeah I have three sisters my oldest boy said mum I want a sister. I dunno yet I'm only young 23 so might try one more time somewhere down the line.


----------



## Srrme

Batman909 said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Yea I hoped for a girl all three times haha but nope all boys they r lovely just sad to miss out on that mother daughter relationship like I have with my mum.
> 
> Awww, me too, but we're not done, haha. My husband is already talking about trying for a girl later on. :haha:
> 
> I have 4 sisters and had a super close relationship with them and my mom, and desperately want a little girl eventually. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have three sisters my oldest boy said mum I want a sister. I dunno yet I'm only young 23 so might try one more time somewhere down the line.Click to expand...


I'm 23 too! :haha:


----------



## Batman909

Srrme said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Yea I hoped for a girl all three times haha but nope all boys they r lovely just sad to miss out on that mother daughter relationship like I have with my mum.
> 
> Awww, me too, but we're not done, haha. My husband is already talking about trying for a girl later on. :haha:
> 
> I have 4 sisters and had a super close relationship with them and my mom, and desperately want a little girl eventually. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have three sisters my oldest boy said mum I want a sister. I dunno yet I'm only young 23 so might try one more time somewhere down the line.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 23 too! :haha:Click to expand...

Haha we r twins! Aww no little girl dresses and pink things for us this time round fingers crossed for next time tho :)


----------



## helloeveryone

Congratulations on having another boy
,I have got 3 boys and they play and get on so well....


----------



## Batman909

Just wanted to vent that I'm so mad she never did a potty shot she only lookd side on across baby and apparently saw a penis sticking up neither me or my mum seen it. It could have been cord or anything I feel like i don't really know for sure she only looked for 30 seconds and not the classic potty view either.


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats batman!!

The sonographer will prob have located the cord before moving down to the sex region. The cord can quite often look like a girl too as there's 3 vessels in the cord. 

Myself and my friend told my SIL she was having her 3rd boy after my friend scanned her and she kinda doubted it all the way through but it was a boy. 

I'm on baby 2 and I'm not sure if I want to know sex, I'm tempted but not sure ...do you girls like knowing? I liked knowing with dd just not sure why I'm not sure this time...hence I'm looking at my scans and comparing here lol


----------

